# H80i per Adapter auf 7850? Kraken G10 oder Corsair HG10 A1 oder... ?



## S!lent dob (26. Juni 2015)

Servus miteinander,
kennt jmd einen Weg wie man eine H80i auf eine HD7850 / R265 montieren kann?
 Der NZXT KrakenG10 ist zwar für eine 7850 passend, aber die 80i ist mit diesem nicht kompatibel, während die Corsair HG10 A1 zwar auf die 80i, nicht aber auf eine 7850 passt 

Hat jmd eine Idee, oder einen simplen Mod wie man das verwirklichen kann?


----------



## S!lent dob (29. Juni 2015)

ODER:
Kann mir jemand bestätigen das die Bohrungsabstände der Referenzkühler bei 290(x) und 265 identisch sind?
Ich vermute es, da die Rajijintek Morpheus zur 290 und 265 kompatibel ist.
Wenn dem so ist würde der Corsair HG10 A1 *theoretisch* ebenfalls kompatibel sein. Dann wundert es mich aber wiederum warum Corsair das nicht angibt...


----------



## freezy94 (29. Juni 2015)

Ich habe keine Ahnung ob das passt aber frag doch einfach mal beim Hersteller an? Die werden es wohl am Besten wissen und eine fixe Antwort wirst du auch bekommen.


----------



## Gentlem4n (6. Juli 2015)

Und passts?
Corsair hat auch einen eigenen Herstellerbereich hier im Forum:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/176


----------



## S!lent dob (7. Juli 2015)

Leider nicht  die 80i ist die einzige mit der sowas nicht möglich ist


----------

